# Sexy Photo Shoot with Chris Zimmerman



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## .Winner (Jun 9, 2011)

Can't go wrong with cool bikes and hot chicks.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn, Prince, you post some good articles. But the videos you post of these beautiful women are just, well, priceless. 

That Blond chick has better looking calves than I do.


----------



## J.thom (Jun 9, 2011)

gjdm


----------



## yerg (Jun 9, 2011)

ah all i have to say is wow


----------



## Hell (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet Mother of ........


----------



## supaman23 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's just too much muscle on a girl. Not sexy at all IMO.


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 10, 2011)

^ Yeah sickly stick-figures are obliviously a better alternative ^


----------



## supaman23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> ^ Yeah sickly stick-figures are obliviously a better alternative ^


 
I'd have to say, somewhere in between.


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 10, 2011)

What? Are you serious? Those women are not all that muscular.


----------



## supaman23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> What? Are you serious? Those women are not all that muscular.


 
LOL don't get too worked up over it. But if it was up to me, I'll take a beyonce/rihanna anyday.


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 10, 2011)

supaman23 said:


> LOL don't get too worked up over it. But if it was up to me, I'll take a beyonce/rihanna anyday.


 
Not worked up at all, just being sensible and honest. Likewise on the 2 singers.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> What? Are you serious? Those women are not all that muscular.


 

Wait, are you serious? "Those women are not that muscular" - really? I guess you prefer........


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 10, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Wait, are you serious? "Those women are not that muscular" - really? I guess you prefer........
> 
> 
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDoS8oV...a.com/files-photo/M/r/d/Mrdzhack001393806.jpg


 
Yes I am serious and No I do not prefer digital photoshopped atrocities.
Reality is those women are not that muscular unless compared to anorexic twigs.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> Yes I am serious and No I do not prefer digital photoshopped atrocities.
> Reality is those women are not that muscular unless compared to anorexic twigs.


 
WOW - here is the same chick - is this muscular enough for you?


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 10, 2011)

So apparently you equate leanness when in contest shape to muscularity.
I like most people do not, we're talking about thickness here, and they are not big.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> So apparently you equate leanness when in contest shape to muscularity.
> I like most people do not, we're talking about thickness here, and they are not big.


 

I give up......u got all the answers


----------



## yerg (Jun 10, 2011)

supaman23 said:


> That's just too much muscle on a girl. Not sexy at all IMO.


 To each his own.  Im a leg man and i love those muscular legs... SO SEXY


----------



## supaman23 (Jun 10, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Wait, are you serious? "Those women are not that muscular" - really? I guess you prefer........


 
Holy crap!!!! LOL


----------



## supaman23 (Jun 10, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Damn, Prince, you post some good articles. But the videos you post of these beautiful women are just, well, priceless.
> 
> That Blond chick has better looking calves than I do.


 
Thanks dude for rep.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 13, 2011)

At 3:27 in is that a c-section scar or just more photochopping? 

These girls are pretty rough overall IMO until you see their photochopped image.


----------



## tballz (Jun 13, 2011)

That's hot!!!!


----------



## Savage` (Jun 14, 2011)

Comical to see anyone overract or be mesmerized by photoshopped jobs.


----------

